# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  چطوری میشه تو نود جی اس تاریخ رو به زمان ایران ذخیره کرد؟

## vimax65

بچه ها کسی میدونی چه طوری میشه تو نود جی اس تقویم میلادی یا شمسی به تایم ایران ذخیره کرد؟

----------


## plague

زبان نود همون javascript هستش کافیه سرچ کنی ببینی چ جوری تایم زون رو با js میشه تغییر داد 

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-in-javascript

----------


## cybercoder

در هنگام ذخیره سازی در پایگاه های داده از تاریخ استاندارد با TimeZone Tehran استفاده کنید و از ماژول moment هم میتوانید برای مدیریت تاریخ در سطح کدهاتون استفاده کنید. ماژول moment شاخه هایی برای تاریخ شمسی هم دارد مثل moment-jalali, moment-jalaali, jalali-moment و ...

موفق باشید.

----------

